# Sanitary Drainage Systems of Plumbing



## wael nesim (5 يونيو 2014)

ازيكم يا شباب, زى ما وعدتكم فى موضوع Vent systems of plumbingواللى كان متابعنى يعرف ده كويس, انى انشاء الله هبدأ موضوع الصرف الصحى, ويالا بينا نبدأ دلوقتى على طول فى اول درس
*الدرس الاول*


أى مبنى يحتوى على وحدات صحية " WC, Lav, Shower, Bathtub, Sink,…e.g. "يجب ان يحتوى على شبكة صرف صحى لهذه الوحدات.
من الممكن توصيل صرف اكثر من مبنى "لكل مبنى صرف خاص" على ماسورة رئيسية ومنها الى الصرف العمومى.
لأن الصرف يكون مؤذى للمياه, فلا يصح اطلاقا ان يكون الصرف الصحى بدون مسار محدد فى مكان فيه مياه "يعنى لازم اعمل مسار محدد للصرف مينفعش اسيب الصرف كدة على الشارع, لكن لازم يكون له مسار لغاية لما يوصل على صرف الحكومة.
لو مفيش صرف حكومة, هضطر اعمل انا صرف خاص ليا داخل ارضى عن طريق تانك تحت الارض اسمه septic tank واتفق مع عربية تشيل الصرف ده كل فترة "قبل ما يتملى بشوية".
اى صرف يكون ضار بباقى الصرف فلا يصح ان نصرفه على الصرف الصحى العمومى ومثال لذلك صرف المعامل او المصانع, صرف الاماكن دى بيكون ليها اعتبارات خاصة مش بتتاخد معايا فى الاعتبار فى الصرف الصحى, عشان كدة لازم افصلهم.
اى صرف تزداد درجة حرارته على 140 فهرنهيت = 60 درجة سليزية وعايز اصرفه على الصرف الصحى العمومى يبقى لازم اعمله تبريد قبل صرفه, مثال لذلك صرف غلاى "steam exhaust".
مينفعش اطلاقا اسيب ماسورة صرف ظاهرة فى اى مكان فيه اكل زى مطعم مثلا او حتى مخزن اكل, لان ببساطة لو المواسير دى حصل فيها اى مشكلة وسربت مية ممكن تبوظ الحاجة اللى عندى, او على الاقل ممكن تطلع ريحة.

الى اللقاء فى درس اخر.


----------



## arefmohmed (5 يونيو 2014)

اكمل بارك الله لك


----------



## ramyacademy (6 يونيو 2014)

انشغلت عن الموضوع السابق ولكنى متفرغ لك الآن و كلى آذان صاغية ( أقصد عيون شاخصة)


----------



## wael nesim (6 يونيو 2014)

اهتمامكوا بيحملنى مسئولية كبيرة


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (6 يونيو 2014)

احب اشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع الشيق وعندي سوال هو لازم يكون فية مكان لفصل الدهون عن الصرف ولو فية هل بيبقي جوة المبني ولا خارجة ارجوو الرددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (7 يونيو 2014)

معاك متابعيين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wael nesim (8 يونيو 2014)

مهندس ابانوب قال:


> احب اشكر حضرتك علي الموضوع الشيق وعندي سوال هو لازم يكون فية مكان لفصل الدهون عن الصرف ولو فية هل بيبقي جوة المبني ولا خارجة ارجوو الرددددددددددددددددددددد



_ نعم يجب ان يوجد وسيلة لفصل الدهون يسمى __“Grease Interceptor”__ حتى لا تترسب الدهون على جدار الماسورة من الداخل فتقلل من قطرها وهذا يؤدى بدوره الى خلل فى التصميم لان معدل الصرف وقتذاك سوف يتغير وبعد فترة طويلة من الزمن يمكن ان تنسد الماسورة بالكامل, ويتم اختياره عن طريق معدل صرف الحوض, يعنى اشوف صرف الحوض كام __GPM__ واشترى عليه ال __grease interceptor__._
_مكان وجودها هو بعد الحوض مباشرة على ماسورة صرف الحوض كما نرى فى الصور التالية._
_ويوجد شئ اخر يركب قبل ال “Grease Interceptor” يسمى بال “Waste Food Grinder” وفائدته هو فرم كل ما هو مصروف حتى لا يدخل الماسورة شئ كبير من مخلفات الطعام ويسد الماسورة وهو كما فى الصور التالية._
اليكم مجموعة صور ممتازة فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (8 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات ال grease interceptor & waste food grinder


----------



## wael nesim (8 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس الثانى*



كتير من المهندسين بيحتاروا فى اختيار انواع المواسير المستخدمة لتطبيق ما, فى الصور القادمة هنلاقى جدول لاختيار مواسير صرف وتهوية فوق الارض ومواسير صرف وتهوية تحت الارض داخل المبنى ومواسير صرف تحت الارض الموجودة خارج المبنى اللى اسمها Building Sewer وكمان ال pipe fittings, الجداول التالية موجود فى ال IPC 2009 فى الباب السابع, ومن اشهر الانواع المستخدمة فى التهوية هى مواسير ال PVC ولكن لكى استخدم مواسير ال PVC لازم اوصفها للمقاول حسب الكود الذى يسمح باستخدام هذا النواع من المواسير لهذا الغرض, فمثلا فى الجدول نجد انه لاستخدام مواسير الPVC فى غرض التهوية فيجب ان تكون المواسير مطابقة للمواصفات الموجودة فى ASTM D 2665; ASTM F 891; ASTM F 1488; CSA B181.2 ومن هذا نعلم انه عند استخدام نفس المواسير PVC ولكن للصرف المدفون نجد ان المواسير يجب ان مواصفاتها تتطابق مع مواصفات ارقام اخرى من كود ال ASTM وهكذا.
خلى بالك لازم يكون مادة ال fitting متماشية مع مادة المواسير, يعنى مثلا مينفعش اختار ماسورة PVC واختارلها fitting مثلا cast iron.
بخصوص صرف المواد الكيماوية, اما ان نفصلها تمام عن شبكة الصرف الصحى, اما اذا صرفناها على شبكة الصرف الصحى يبقى لازم اعملها معالجة كيماوية عشان اقلل من ضرر المواد الكيماوية على المواسير من تأكل, ويمكن الرجوع للباب الثامن فى الكود IPC 2009 لمعرفة ذلك.
المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (8 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الثانى


----------



## ramyacademy (9 يونيو 2014)

بوركت يا كبير. 

١- ممكن نسخ أوضح للملحقات الاخيرة ( بالاخص جدول 703 و 704) 
٢- هل الدرس الاول الخاص بال grease interceptor كان رد للسؤال و سيفتح مرة أخرى؟


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس الثالث*
قبل ما نغوط فى الشرح لازم نعرف شوية تعريفات, عشان لما نقولها فى باقى الدروس نكون فاهمين ده ايه وده ايه من غير ما نضطر نشرحها فى وقتها والتعرفات اللى هناخدها هى الاتية :


 Branch: هى اى ماسورة سواء صرف او تغذية مياه لكنها لا تكون *صاعد تغذية* او *ماسورة صرف* او *تغذية مياه رئيسية* او *عمود صرف*.
Building drain : هى ماسورة صرف المبنى الرئيسية التى تصرف بالجاذبية الارضية وهى بالطبع تكون اقل ماسورة انخفاضا فى المبنى كله لانها بالطبع تحمل صرف المبنى كله وهى تستقبل صرف waste & soil واى صرف اخر من المبنى مثل صرف المطر وتمتد 70 سم خارج حائط المبنى, اى ان هذه الماسورة حتى 70 سم خارج حائط المبنى تسمى building drain اما من بعد ال 70 سم هذه فيكون لها تسمية اخرى, وال building drain لها انواع وهى الاتى :


Combined building drain: وهى ماسورة صرف المبنى التى تصرف صرف صحى وصرف مطر والمقصود هنا بالصرف الصحى هو waste & soil).
Sanitary building drain: وهى ماسورة صرف المبنى التى تصرف صرف صحى فقط.
Storm building drain: وهى ماسورة صرف المبنى التى تحمل صرف مطر فقط.


Building sewer : هى ماسورة الصرف التى تصرف بالجاذبية الارضية التى تستلم الصرف من نهاية ال building drain وتصرف هذا الصرف الى صرف الحكومة او اذا لم يوجد صرف حكومة فيمكن توصيل ال building sewer على صرف داخل المبنى نفسه مثل ال septic tank, وسنأخذ هذا بالتفصيل لاحقا انشاء الله, وال building sewer لها انواع وهى الاتى :


Combined building sewer: وهى ماسورة الصرف التى تستلم الصرف من نهاية ال building drain وتصرف صرف صحى وصرف مطر.
Sanitary sewer: وهى ماسورة الصرف التى تستلم الصرف من نهاية ال building drain وتصرف صرف صحى فقط.
Storm drain: وهى ماسورة الصرف التى تستلم الصرف من نهاية ال building drain وتصرف صرف مطر فقط.


Building subdrain: هى تماما تصنف زى ال building drain ولكن زى ما عرفنا ان ال building drain بيصرف بالجاذبية الارضية اما ال building subdrain بيكون مستواه اقل من مستوى الصرف العمومى يعنى تحت الارض وعشان كدة انا بصرف فى الخط ده عن طريق طلمبة.
Building trap : طبعا زى ما قلنا قبل كدة ان ال building drain بيسلم صرفه لل building sewer وفى الاخر ده كله بيصرف على صرف الحكومة او صرف خاص, وكدة بيبقى فيه احتمال ان تردلى ريحة من مواسير مبانى تانية صارفة برده على خط الحكومة وعشان احمى نفسى من ان الريحة تردلى لازم اركب اى حاجة تمنع رجوع الريحة.


انشاء الله نكمل باقى التعريفات فى درس لاحق.


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> بوركت يا كبير.
> 
> ١- ممكن نسخ أوضح للملحقات الاخيرة ( بالاخص جدول 703 و 704)
> ٢- هل الدرس الاول الخاص بال grease interceptor كان رد للسؤال و سيفتح مرة أخرى؟



1- الفكرة انى بعملها print screen لكن انت لو عندك IPC هتلاقيهم فى باب ال sanitary drainage ولو مش عندك الكود ده هبعتهولك.
2- كان ردا للسؤال لكن الموضوع ده اعتقد انه انتهى فى ردى على السؤال, لما ييجى معاد شرحه هشير لانى شرحته قبل كدة.


----------



## Hany Zakher (9 يونيو 2014)

هائل .... شرح اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا مهندس هانى


----------



## wael nesim (10 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس الرابع
تكملة التعريفات :
*

 Cleanout: هى وسيلة لتسليك المواسير من اى سدد يحدث فيها.
Discharge Pipe: هى اى ماسورة التى تأخذ الصرف من الوحدات الصحية.
Waste stack : تسمى بالعربى عامود عمل او ماسورة عمل, وهى ماسورة الصرف الرأسية اللى بتصرف مياه فقط "يعنى صرف اى حاجة عدا المباول والمقاعد", يقابلها فى تغذية المياه صاعد "بمعنى انى فى التغذية بسمى الماسورة الرأسية صاعد لكن فى الصرف بسميها عامود عمل"
Soil stack : تسمى بالعربى عاموج عمل او ماسورة عمل, وهى ماسورة الصرف الرأسية اللى بتصرف "مباول وقواعد", يقابلها فى تغذية المياه صاعد "بمعنى انى فى التغذية بسمى الماسورة الرأسية صاعد لكن فى الصرف بسميها عامود عمل".
Vent stack: وبالمناسبة برده عامود التهوية الرأسى اسمه vent stack.
Fixture branch: هى ماسورة صرف وحدتين صحية او اكثر من وحدتين صحية اما تصرفها لماسورة تانية او لماسورة عمل.
Fixture drain: هى ماسورة الصرف اللى بتخدم على وحدة صحية واحدة فقط.
Sump: هى حفرة يتجمع فيها صرف الاماكن اللى مستواها اقل من مستوى سطح الارض.
Sump pump: وعشان ارفع صرف ال sump لازم استخدم sump pump.
*المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة
*


----------



## wael nesim (10 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الرابع


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hany Zakher (11 يونيو 2014)

استاذنا الكبير 
يعنى ممكن نقول من التعريفات اللى حضرتك قولتها ان اى شبكه صرف تمشى باحدى الطرق التالية:Fixture unit --> Fixture branch or Fixture drain --> Discharge pipe --> Soil stack or Waste stack --> Building drain or Building sub drain --> Sump --> building sewer -->Government line or Septic tank​بعد اذنك صححلى لو فيه غلط
شكرااااا


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

م وائل
لك جزيل الشكر 
دائما متالق 
احضرت الورقة و القلم و متابع لحضرتك


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

الشغل المرة ديه سريع جدا


----------



## wael nesim (11 يونيو 2014)

ما هو احنا فى التهوية كنا بنسخن


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> ما هو احنا فى التهوية كنا بنسخن


تمام يا باشا الله ينور


----------



## Hany Zakher (15 يونيو 2014)

م/ وائل
فى انتظار استكمال شرحك الرائع


----------



## wael nesim (15 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس ا**لخامس
وصلنا دلوقتى لنقطة فارقة اللى هتودينا على التصميم الصحيح لاختيار اقطار المواسير وركزوا معايا جدا فى الموضوع ده لانه سهل لكنه مهم جدا:
فى الاول لازم نعرف اننا فى الصرف بنتعامل مع مواسير بتصرف اما "بالجاذبية الارضية او بتصرف بضغط طلمبات ودى لو المواسير موجودة فى البدروم ومانهول الصرف اعلى من مستوى ماسورة الصرف دى".
لكن معظم شغلنا على مواسير الصرف بالجاذبية الارضية ودى هتبقى مركز دراستنا دلوقتى وهى كالاتى :
*

بتعتمد على الصرف فى المواسير دى عن طريق ميول المواسير. 
بنصمم على اساس ان جزء من الماسورة هو اللى هيبقى موجود فيه صرف وليس الماسورة بالكامل بتكون مليانة بالصرف, وفى الحالة دى بنسمع مصطلح وهو half flow, part flow , يعنى الماسورة مليانة بالصرف لغاية نصفها او ان الماسورة مليان جزء منها فقط, ومش بنصمم اطلاقا على ال full flow, عشان ده بيعمل مشاكل فى الضغط على المواسير انه ممكن يسرب.
 
كلما زاد ميل المواسير كلما زاد معدل الصرف وزادت معه السرعة وايضا زاد معه الاحتكاك بين المواسير والصرف وهذا يزيد من معدل التاكل للمواسير وهذا يقلل من قطر الماسورة المستخدمة وكلما قل ميل المواسير كلما قل معدل الصرف وقلت معه السرعة وايضا قل معه الاحتكاك بين المواسير والصرف وهذا يقلل من معدل التاكل للمواسير وهذا يزيد من قطر ماسورة الصرف المستخدمة عشان ازود كمية الصرف, فأنا عندى هنا تحدى اما انى ازود الميل فتزيد السرعة ويقل قطر الماسورة وتبعا له يزيد الاحتكاك, اما انى اقلل الميل فتقل السرعة ويقل قطر الماسورة وتبعا له يقل الاحتكاك بين المواسير والصرف, فأنا عايز افضل تصميم يدينى سرعة مناسبة وقطر مناسب وميل مناسب وتبعا له هيدينى معدل صرف مناسب. 
لقينا ان افضل معادلة تدينا افضل تصميم وافضل قرار فى الامر ده هى Manning’s Formula. 
المعادلة فى المرفقات.
 
وزى ماهو واضح فى المعادلة السابقة "هى دى معادلة مانينج" المتغيرات الاتية : 
V : سرعة الصرف اللى عايزه فى الماسورة. 
R : وبيسموه hydraulic radius, وعشان نفهم ايه هو ال hydraulic radius خلينا نشوف الصورة فى المرفقات.  

وال R = area of flow / wetted perimeter يعنى انا هشوف المساحة اللى بيشغلها الصرف واقسمه على محيط الجزء اللى بيشغله الصرف ويبقى هو ده ال hydraulic radius, 
لو فرضنا ان ال part A فى الماسورة اللى فوق هو ده اللى مليان مية بس, تعالى كدة نحسب ال R فى الحالة دى :
Area of flow = ΠD[SUP]2[/SUP]/8.
Wetted perimeter = ΠD/2.
وعليه هنلاقى قسمة ال area of flow / wetted perimeter = قطر الماسورة / 4


وبالطريقة دى نقدر نحسب ال R لاى حالة من امتلاء الماسورة, وللعلم انه يصادف ان ال R فى حالة ال half flow يساوى تماما ال R فى حالة ال full flow.


S : ميل الماسورة, وهو بيتحسب بالبوصة لكل قدم, والميول الاساسية المستخدمة فى التصميم بتكون 1/16 in/ft, 1/8 in/ft, ¼ in/ft, ½ in/ft. 
n: ده معامل بيعبر عن الاحتكاك للماسورة, وبيختلف من مادة لاخرى ومن قطر لاخر, كما يظهر فى الشكل التالى.  

وبكدة عرفنا كل متغيرات معادلة مانينج ونقدر نحسب السرعة فى اى ماسورة بمعرفة ميلها ومقدارم ملئها من الصرف ونقدر كمان نحسب الميل لو عندى السرعة المحددة ومقدار ملئ الماسورة من الصرف.
اللى فهم المعادلة دى يقدر يصمم اى ماسورة صرف بالجاذبية فى اى مكان.

المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.

ونكمل المرة القادمة انشاء الله.


----------



## wael nesim (15 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الخامس.


----------



## wael nesim (15 يونيو 2014)

اسمحولى اعملكوا اختبار صغير على Manning's equation , لو عندى ماسورة ميلها 1/4بوصة لكل قدم, والصرف جواها واصل لغاية نص الماسورة والماسورة دى نوعها بلاستيك وقطرها 4 بوصة يبقى سرعة الصرف فيها تساوى كام.

جاوبوا بسرعة عشان الاسرع والاصح ليه جايزة البرنامج.


----------



## Nile Man (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## Nile Man (15 يونيو 2014)

R=1


----------



## Nile Man (15 يونيو 2014)

اخر كلام 82.778


----------



## wael nesim (15 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> R=1



كلامك مظبوط لكن فين السرعة؟


----------



## wael nesim (15 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اسمحولى اعملكوا اختبار صغير على Manning's equation , لو عندى ماسورة ميلها 1/4بوصة لكل قدم, والصرف جواها واصل لغاية نص الماسورة والماسورة دى نوعها بلاستيك وقطرها 4 بوصة يبقى سرعة الصرف فيها تساوى كام.
> 
> جاوبوا بسرعة عشان الاسرع والاصح ليه جايزة البرنامج.



معلش حاجة مهمة جدا نسيت اكتبها فى الدرس الخامس وهى الوحدت المستخدمة فى المعادلة :
السرعة "قدم لكل ثانية - fps"
R : "قدم"
S : "قدم لكل قدم"

ياريت تحلوا المسألة اللى كتبتها على هذا الاساس.


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (15 يونيو 2014)

55.56 ft/sec


----------



## wael nesim (16 يونيو 2014)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> 55.56 ft/sec



الرقم ده كبير جدا, جرب تانى ومستنى اجابة من باقى الناس, عشان نكمل الشرح.


----------



## Nile Man (16 يونيو 2014)

اخر كلام 82.778​


----------



## Nile Man (16 يونيو 2014)

يا ريت يا هندسة الاجابة النموذجية


----------



## Nile Man (16 يونيو 2014)

اسف يابشمهندسنا العظيم
ارجو ربط هذه الجزئية الخاصة بالمعادلة بالتطبيق العملي 
يعني الخطوة ديه لتحديد السرعة طب ايه السرعات النطلوبة 
وهل يتم تغطية هذه الجزئية من الجداول في الكود


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (16 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الرقم ده كبير جدا, جرب تانى ومستنى اجابة من باقى الناس, عشان نكمل الشرح.


عندك حق حسيت بكده لما حسبتها بس حسبتها تاني دلوقتي طلع 27.592ft/sec اعتقد كبييير ايضا مرفق الحل


----------



## wael nesim (16 يونيو 2014)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> عندك حق حسيت بكده لما حسبتها بس حسبتها تاني دلوقتي طلع 27.592ft/sec اعتقد كبييير ايضا مرفق الحلمشاهدة المرفق 99966



بشمهندس الخطوات مظبوطة لكن الوحدات مش مظبوطة, لازم ال r يكون بالقدم وال s يكون بال قدم/قدم, جرب وابعت تانى وياريت الناس تدخل تحلها بسرعة.


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (16 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> بشمهندس الخطوات مظبوطة لكن الوحدات مش مظبوطة, لازم ال r يكون بالقدم وال s يكون بال قدم/قدم, جرب وابعت تانى وياريت الناس تدخل تحلها بسرعة.


شكرا علي التصحيح فعلا الرقم تطلع مقبول 2.223 ft/min مرفق الحل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 يونيو 2014)

R= 1 in = .0833 ft===> R^2/3 = 0.19

S=1/4 in/ft = 1/48 ft/ft ====> S^1/2 = 0.144

n=0.009

V=1.49 * 0.144 * 0.19 / 0.009 = 4.55 ft/sec


----------



## wael nesim (16 يونيو 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> R= 1 in = .0833 ft===> R^2/3 = 0.19
> 
> S=1/4 in/ft = 1/48 ft/ft ====> S^1/2 = 0.144
> 
> ...



هو ده.


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا انا حاسس اني قاعد في سكشن فكرتوني بالذي مضي ولكن ده افضل بكتيير السكشن منكش بنفهم فية حاجة 
الاجابة زي منتم تفضلتم 4.5
ومنتظرين ياهندسة باقي المحاضرات وربنا ينفع بيك


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2014)

هنعيد نفس السؤال لكن بدل ما الصرف كان مالى الماسورة للنص هنخليها لغاية 3/4, ومنتظر اجابتكم, عايز اقولكوا حاجة انى ليا هدف من الاسئلة دى وهتعرفوه لما نكمل شرح.


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (17 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> هنعيد نفس السؤال لكن بدل ما الصرف كان مالى الماسورة للنص هنخليها لغاية 3/4, ومنتظر اجابتكم, عايز اقولكوا حاجة انى ليا هدف من الاسئلة دى وهتعرفوه لما نكمل شرح.


نفس القيمة


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2014)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> نفس القيمة



خلى بالك يا بشمهندس ان هنا قيمة ال (hydraulic radius (R هتتغير.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 يونيو 2014)

تختلف قيمة R لتصبح :

R = 0.9964 in = 0.083 ===> R^2/3 = 0.1903

الاختلاف لا يكاد يذكر


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2014)

لو فرضنا اننا عايزين نحسب ال (r) لماسورة مليئة بال 3/4, هنلاقى اننا هنضرب المساحة الكلية * 3/4 وبرده هنضرب المحيط الكلى * 3/4, وعليه هتبقى النتيجة زى ما هى فى السؤال الاول, ومن هنا نستنتج ان ال (r) للدايرة ايا كان الجزء المملوء فيها : يساوى القطر على 4.


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (17 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> لو فرضنا اننا عايزين نحسب ال (r) لماسورة مليئة بال 3/4, هنلاقى اننا هنضرب المساحة الكلية * 3/4 وبرده هنضرب المحيط الكلى * 3/4, وعليه هتبقى النتيجة زى ما هى فى السؤال الاول, ومن هنا نستنتج ان ال (r) للدايرة ايا كان الجزء المملوء فيها : يساوى القطر على 4.


اعتقد ان معادلة ال r معادلة مبسطة بمعني ان هناك معادلة لها دالة فيطول القطر والزاوية الدائرية حاجة زي كده بس مش ملم بيها


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2014)

معادلة ال r تساوى: المساحة المعرضة للماء / المحيط المعرض للماء


----------



## wael nesim (17 يونيو 2014)

لكن خلوا بالكوا جميعا ان ال r قيمتها بتختلف باختلاف شكل المقطع سواء دايرة او مستطيل او غيره من الاشكال وكمان بيتغير تبعا لتغير القطر او ابعاد المقطع.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> معادلة ال r تساوى: المساحة المعرضة للماء / المحيط المعرض للماء



Hydraulic radius of a circular channel can be expressed as
_R[SUB]h[/SUB] = D/4 [1 - sin(2 α) / (2 α)] 1)_


_α = cos[SUP]-1[/SUP](1 - h/r) 1_

h : ارتفاع الماء من الماسورة
r : نصف قطر الماسورة
الزاوية " الفا " 


​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (17 يونيو 2014)

Flow Section Channels - Geometric Relationships


----------



## wael nesim (19 يونيو 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> Flow Section Channels - Geometric Relationships



موقع مفيد جدا لحساب ال hydraulic radius لاشكال كتير, اشكرك يا بشمهندس رياض.


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك زميلي واتمنى الاستمرار....لقد جعلتني بموضوعك هذا الرائع اتغيب كثيرا عن قسم الهندسة المدنية لاحظر على مائدتكم الكريمة


----------



## wael nesim (19 يونيو 2014)

مهندس اقليدس كلامك ابهج قلبى, فأنا لا استحقه فعلا, ولاستكمال غيابك عن منتدى الهندسة المدنية برجاء الرجوع الى الموضوعين التاليين :
واخيرا حسابات الصحى ببرنامج Spipe, Dpipe 
Vent systems of plumbing


----------



## wael nesim (22 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس ا**لسادس*
هناخد حاجة دلوقتى اسمها drainage fixture unit “dfu”, طبعا كلنا عارفين ان الوحدات الصحية بتحتاج معدل مياه تغذية معينة وكمان بتصرف بمعدل صرف معين, طيب لو احنا عندنا حمام وفيه حوض وقاعدة وبانيو, وكل وحدة من دول ليها معدل صرف معين واكيد مش كل الوحدات دى هتصرف مع بعض, ولما ناخد الكلام ده على scale اكبر, انى لما يكون عندى مبنى فيه 10 ادوار وكل دور فيه حمام بالمحتويات دى, اكيد مش كل الوحدات الصحية فى كل الحمامات هتصرف مع بعض, فلو انا عملت ماسورة صرف عشان تكفى الحمامات كلها هلاقينى عملت ماسورة صرف كبيرة اوى, لكن المفروض انى بشتغل بحاجة اسمها drainage fixture unit ودى ارقام معينة لكل وحدة صحية, يعنى بدل ما اجمع معدل صرف كل وحدة صحية, انا بجمع الارقام دى مع بعض وفى الاخر بيبقى عندى جدول يقولى ان الماسورة اللى قطرها كذا تقدر تشيل كام drainage fixture unit.
الجدول التالى هنلاقى فيه صرف كل وحدة صحية يكافئ كام drainage fixture unit وهنلاقى كمان قطر ماسورة الصرف لكل وحدة صحية على حدة, والجدول اللى بعده فيه اقطار المواسير وما تستطيع تحمله من ال drainage fixture unit, لكن ملاحظة بسيطة فى جدول اقطار المواسير ده اننا لازم ناخد بالنا ان ده فى حالات مختلفة للميول, بمعنى ان نفس قطر الماسورة بيشيل عدد معين من ال “dfu” بميول معين نلاقيها بتشيل عدد مختلف من ال “dfu” بميول اخر.

ملاحظات للجدول 709.1 :يرجى الرجوع لمكان الجدول فى كود ال IPC 2009 صفحة 63 او ايا كان مكانه فى اى كود اخر لان فيه ملاحظات تحت الجدول يجب اتخاذها فى التصميم.

ملاحظات للجدول (1) 710.1 : نلاحظ ان فى الجدول ده ان الماسورة ال 8 بوصة عند ميول 1/16 بوصة / قدم تقدر تشيل حتى 1400 dfu وعند ميول 1/8 بوصة /قدم تقدر تشيل حتى 1600 dfu, فيجب ملاحظة ان كلما زاد ميول الماسورة كلما زاد مقدار ال dfu اللى تقدر الماسورة تشيله وده معناه زيادة عدد الوحدات الصحية اللى اقدر احملها على الماسورة.

المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (22 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس السادس.


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور عليك 
متابعين معك


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

افهم من الدرس السادس اني عتد التصميم بكون محير اما اكبر القطر او ازود الميول
لان اعلى حد علمي يوجد جدول في الكود يوضح ان كل قطر ليه ميول محدد 
ارجو ايضاح هذه النقطة


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

مفيش حاجة اسمها كل قطر له ميول محدد, لكن الصح ان كل قطر له اكتر من ميل وفيه اقطار مينفعش ميولها تقل عن رقم معين زى مثلا ماسورة قطر 1.5 بوصة نلاقى ان اقل قطر ليها هو 1/4 بوصة / قدم, وهكذا, وده راجع عشان السرعة, بمعنى انى لو قللت الميول هلاقى السرعة قلت وانا مش عايز اقلل السرعة عن 2 قدم لكل ثانية عشان لو قلت عن كدة هلاقى حصل عندى ترسبات فى المواسير, لكن الميول القليل فى الاقطار الكبيرة مفيهوش مشكلة عشان بمعادلة ماننج هلاقينى برده مبقلش عن اقل سرعة, الكلام ده انشاء الله هيتشرح تانى فى المحاضرات القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

اما بالنسبة للجدول اللى فى الكود اللى بيحدد ان لكل قطر فيه ميول معين, الجدول ده بيحددلك ال minimum slope للماسورة وليس ميول معين.


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> اما بالنسبة للجدول اللى فى الكود اللى بيحدد ان لكل قطر فيه ميول معين, الجدول ده بيحددلك ال minimum slope للماسورة وليس ميول معين.


تمام يا هندسة يعنبي اللي في الجدول ده اقل ميول ممكن استخدمه للقطر


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

انا اسف على استفساراتي الكثير ولكن ما هو المبدا الاسلسي لتحديد الميول
هل هو المعادلة


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> تمام يا هندسة يعنبي اللي في الجدول ده اقل ميول ممكن استخدمه للقطر



هذا صحيح.


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> انا اسف على استفساراتي الكثير ولكن ما هو المبدا الاسلسي لتحديد الميول
> هل هو المعادلة



ياباشا استفسر زى ما انت عاوز, بالنسبة لتحديد الميول, انت بيبقى عندك رقم minimum للميول متقلش عنه, يبقى ممكن اختار الرقم ده او اختار اعلى منه, طب على اى اساس اعمل كدة, على اساس عدد ال dfu اللى هحملها على الماسورة بتاعتى, يعنى مثلا فى الماسورة ذات قطر 2.5 بوصة هلاقى ان اقل ميلو مطلوب هو 1/4 بوصة لكل قدم ونلاقى ان الخط ده شايل 24 dfu لكن لو انا لقيت عندى ان الخط ده هيشيل مثلا 31 dfu يبقى ساعتها هخلى ميل الماسورة 1/2 بوصة لكل قدم, لكن لو اكتر من 31 dfu ساعتها هروح لمقاس ماسورة تانى, وهكذا.
لكن خلى بالك ان الجدول اللى انا رفعته فى الدرس السادس ده متحدد على اساس ان نص الماسورة هو اللى مليان صرف وليس الماسورة كلها, طب انا ليه مش بحسب على اساس الماسورة كلها مليانة صرف, ده عشان ممكن يعملى مشكلة فى الضغوط والتهوية, برده انشاء الله هنلاقى الكلام ده فى الدروس القادمة.


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> ياباشا استفسر زى ما انت عاوز, بالنسبة لتحديد الميول, انت بيبقى عندك رقم minimum للميول متقلش عنه, يبقى ممكن اختار الرقم ده او اختار اعلى منه, طب على اى اساس اعمل كدة, على اساس عدد ال dfu اللى هحملها على الماسورة بتاعتى, يعنى مثلا فى الماسورة ذات قطر 2.5 بوصة هلاقى ان اقل ميلو مطلوب هو 1/4 بوصة لكل قدم ونلاقى ان الخط ده شايل 24 dfu لكن لو انا لقيت عندى ان الخط ده هيشيل مثلا 31 dfu يبقى ساعتها هخلى ميل الماسورة 1/2 بوصة لكل قدم, لكن لو اكتر من 31 dfu ساعتها هروح لمقاس ماسورة تانى, وهكذا.
> لكن خلى بالك ان الجدول اللى انا رفعته فى الدرس السادس ده متحدد على اساس ان نص الماسورة هو اللى مليان صرف وليس الماسورة كلها, طب انا ليه مش بحسب على اساس الماسورة كلها مليانة صرف, ده عشان ممكن يعملى مشكلة فى الضغوط والتهوية, برده انشاء الله هنلاقى الكلام ده فى الدروس القادمة.


تمام يا هندسة الف شكر


----------



## wael nesim (23 يونيو 2014)

انا معاك فى اى استفسار.


----------



## Nile Man (23 يونيو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> انا معاك فى اى استفسار.


الف شكر


----------



## hassan elkholy (24 يونيو 2014)

ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## zanitty (24 يونيو 2014)

للاسف متابعتش الموضوع من اوله و المشاركات كترت 
مين يكسب فيا ثواب و يلم المشاركات اللى فاتت فى ملف بى دى اف اقراه على رواقه


----------



## علاء نادر (25 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم مواضيعك شيقة ومفيدة ومنهجية


----------



## اقليدس العرب (27 يونيو 2014)

سدد رياشك ماتزال مسددا.....اغدق علينا علمك المتفجر


----------



## wael nesim (29 يونيو 2014)

*الدرس ا**لسابع*
بعد ما عرفنا ازاى نحسب ميول او سرعة صرف داخل ماسورة, وكمان عرفنا ازاى نحسب قطر المواسير المستخدمة طبقا لعدد ال dfu والميول لكل ماسورة عند كل قطر وطبعا المواسير دى هى ال building drain & sewer, خلوا بالكوا ان لازم يكون فيه سرعة مينفعش اقل عنها فى تصميم مواسير الصرف وده عشان لو السرعة قلت عن رقم معين وهو عندى بيساوى 2 قدم/ثانية هلاقى حصل عندى ترسبات فى المواسير وده هيسد المواسير فيما بعد, يبقى كان سبب انى اشرح فى البداية معادلة ماننج ده عشان لو لقيت السرعة فى ماسورة الصرف قلت عن 2 قدم/ثانية, الحق نفسى واعالج الموضوع فإما ازود الميول او ازود القطر.
لو دخلنا اى كود هنلاقى اختيار قطر المواسير مش بيشرحه بمعادلة ماننج لكن هنلاقيه عامل جدول ومدينا ارقام نهائية, يعنى الكود بيوفر علينا وقت فى استخدام المعادلة وعلينا اننا نختار اقطار المواسير من الجداول اللى فى الكود.
الجدول اللى نزلته المحاضرة اللى فاتت ده يخص اختيار قطر ماسورة صرف المبنى العمومية اللى قلنا اسمها قبل كدة building sewer وكمان ماسورة صرف المبنى العمومية اللى داخل المبنى اللى اسمها building drain.
لكن اذا كنت عايز اختار قطر ماسورة صرف لـ horizontal fixture drain & stacks هلاقيها فى الجدول فى المرفقات.

نلاحظ هنا ان الجدول ده لاختيار المواسير اللى بصرف عليها الوحدات الصحية مباشرة, يعنى المواسير دى مش هى ماسورة الصرف العمومية للمبنى سواء داخله او خارجه, يرجى العلم :-


لو بصرف مثلا حوض, فأنا فى الاول بعمله ماسورة عمودية فى الحائط وبعد كدة بصرفه على ماسورة افقية, الكود بيعتبر الماسورة العمودية الصغيرة دى بيعتبرها افقية, يعنى قطرها بيساوى قطر ماسورة horizontal branch. 
الجدول السابق مفيهوش اى ميول للمواسير, طب الاختيار بيتم على اى اساس, هنلاقيه بيتم على اساس الميول الموجودة فى الجدول التالى, وهو بيحدد اقل ميول مطلوب لكل قطر ماسورة, ولازم ناخد بالنا ان الكلام ده يخص المواسير الافقية فى الجدول السابق, لان الجدول يحتوى على مواسير افقية ومواسير رأسية. 
اما بالنسبة للمواسير الرأسية اللى بتتسمى stacks, هلاقى اختيار مواسيرها فى الجدول 710.1(2), فى اخر 3 اعمدة على اليمين فى الجدول, 
طب ليه فيه 3 اعمدة, هلاقى ان نفس القطر بيشيل عدد dfu مختلف باختلاف ارتفاع المبنى, بمعنى ان فى القطر 4 بوصة, لو المبنى دورين (Total discharge into one branch interval), الاقى الماسورة تشيل 90 dfu, لكن لو المبنى 3 او 4 ادوار (Total for stack of three branch intervals or less), الاقى نفس الماسورة اللى هى 4 بوصة تقدر تشيل لغاية 240 dfu, وهكذا.
4. طب يعنى بقى كلمة one branch interval, الكلمة دى معناها هى امتداد الماسورة الرأسية بين دورين, يعنى لو الماسورة ممتدة لغاية 3 ادوار يبقى اسمه two branch interval, ولو الماسورة الرأسية ممتدة بين 5 ادوار يبقى اسمه four branch interval, وهكذا.

المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## wael nesim (29 يونيو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس السابع.


----------



## علاء نادر (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرا رائع


----------



## اقليدس العرب (29 يونيو 2014)

احسنت وبارك اللة فيك ونفعنا من علمك


----------



## wael nesim (3 يوليو 2014)

*الدرس ا**لثامن*
درس النهاردة مهم جدا, هنتكلم النهاردة انشاء الله عن الصرف فى ال stacks ;
اى صرف عندى فى ال stacks بيقابل قوتين, اولهم هى قوة الجاذبية الارضية واللى بتخلى الصرف يسرع والقوة التانية هى قوة الاحتكاك بين الصرف والماسورة اللى بتخلى الصرف يبطئ.
طبعا زى ما احنا عارفين انى مش بصمم عامود الصرف على انه يكون مليان كله صرف لكن هنشوف كمان شوية انا بصممه على اى اساس, لكن اللى يهمنى دلوقتى اقوله ان الصرف مش بينزل فى نص العامود, لكن الصرف بينزل على جنب عامود الصرف, يعنى بيكون لازق فى جدار الماسورة من الداخل, وده هو اللى بيعمل احتكاك بينه وبين الماسورة.
طبعا لما الصرف بينزل من horizontal branch على ال stack هلاقيه بينزل بسرعة عالية وده نتيجة قوة الجاذبية الارضية اللى اسمها gravitational force لكن بعد شوية هلاقى ان قوة الاحتكاك بتزيد frictional force لغاية لما تتساوى القوتين وهنا هلاقى الصرف بدل ما كان نازل بسرعة عالية نتيجة الجاذبية, هلاقى ان سرعته قلت نتيجة تساوى قوة الجاذبية مع قوة الاحتكاك والسرعة دى اسمها terminal velocity,
طب ودى مشكلتها ايه ؟
مشكلتها انى لما بصرف مبنى فيه ادوار عالية حتى لغاية 100 دور واكتر, انا بكون خايف على وصلات عامود الصرف اللى فى اخره من سرعة الصرف عشان ممكن تكسره, لكن لما اعرف ان قوة الجاذبية بتتساوى مع قوة الاحتكاك بعد مسافة معينة فى عامود الصرف, ده مش هيخوفنى وانا بصمم صرف لادوار عالية.
وعشان اعرف ال terminal velocity والمسافة اللى بتحصل فيها علينا اتباع المعادلتين الجايين دول :
V[SUB]T[/SUB] = 3 (q/d) [SUP]2/5[/SUP]
L[SUB]T[/SUB] = 0.052 V[SUB]T[/SUB][SUP]2[/SUP]

V[SUB]T[/SUB] = terminal velocity in stack, fps
L[SUB]T[/SUB] = terminal length below point of flow entry, ft
q = quantity rate of flow, gpm
d = diameter of stack, inch 
خلى بالك ان ال terminal length دى المقصود بيها هى المسافة بين مدخل الصرف بين :


ال horizontal branch لل stack.
النقطة اللى بيحصل عندها terminal velocity.
*وبتطبيق المعادلتين على أقطار مواسير مختلفة هلاقى ان ال **terminal velocity** تساوى تقريبا من 10 الى 15 قدم/ثانية وهذه السرعة تتحق على مسافة من 10 الى 15 قدم اسفل مستوى دخول الصرف من ال **horizontal branch** الى ال **stack**.*
*وفى نهاية البحث الصغير ده خلونى اكتبلكوا الموجود باللفظ فى كتاب **Engineered Plumbing Design - by Alfred Steele, P.E** بخصوص الموضوع ده *
*The importance of this research is that it conclusively destroys the myth that water falling in a stack from a great height will destroy the fitting at the base of the stack. The velocity at the base of a 100-story stack is only slightly and insignificantly greater than the velocity at the base of a three story stack*


----------



## waeelfegan (4 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الوافي


----------



## bagan (4 يوليو 2014)

رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ramyacademy (6 يوليو 2014)

صمتى لا يعنى عدم اهتمامى 

انا اتابع بشغف و استمتاع , بوركت يا كبير المهندسين


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

متشكر اوى يا بشمهندس, ياباشا انت الكبير


----------



## Nile Man (6 يوليو 2014)

شمهندس وائل العظيم 
ممكن حضرتك تمدنى برسمة توضح ايه هو اللhorizontal branch و ال interval و و الstack
و ده زى معودتنا في الروس السابقة يسهل جدا في توصيل المعلومة​


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> شمهندس وائل العظيم
> ممكن حضرتك تمدنى برسمة توضح ايه هو اللhorizontal branch و ال interval و و الstack
> و ده زى معودتنا في الروس السابقة يسهل جدا في توصيل المعلومة​



صورة توضح طلباتك يا باشا.


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

*الدرس ا**لتاسع*
بعد ما قدرت فى الدرس السابع من الجدول اختار قطر مناسب لل stack وده بناءا على عدد الادوار وكام dfu, دلوقتى انا عايز احسب معدل الصرف من ال stack, وقبل ما نحسب معدل الصرف, لازم نعرف ان العلماء وجدوا ان افضل امتلاء لل stack بالصرف عشان ميحصلش مشكلة عن طريق الضغط هو1/4 or 1/3 , بمعنى ان مساحة مقطع الصرف بالنسبة لمساحة مقطع الماسورة تساوى الربع او الثلث, وعشان نعرف نحسب معدل الصرف فى ال stack علينا اتباع المعادلة الاتية :
q = 27.8*r[SUP]5/3[/SUP]*d[SUP]8/3[/SUP]
where:
q = capacity, gpm.
r = ratio of cross sectional area of the sheet of water to cross sectional area of the stack.
d = diameter of the stack. in
وفى الجدول التالى "فى المرفقات" هنلاقى اقصى معدل صرف ممكن يشيله ال stack لكل قطر من الاقطار المختلفة وده محسوب من المعادلة السابقة


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس التاسع.


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

*الدرس العاشر*
جينا دلوقتى لحاجة مهمة جدا فى تصميم الصرف الصحى وهى اسمها ال Hydraulic Jump:
تعالوا نشوف ايه اللى بيحصل فيها :
لما بصمم شبكة صرف صحى وبربط ال stack بال building drain, الصرف نازل بسرعة فى ال stack وسرعته دى مقارنة بسرعة الصرف فى ال building drain بتكون كبيرة, تعالوا ناخد مثال بسيط على اختلاف السرعات :
لو عندى stack قطره 3 بوصة هلاقى ال terminal velocity اللى فيه تساوى 10.2 fps, وفى نفس الوقت هذا ال stack لما اوصله على horizontal building drain قطره برده 3 بوصة وميوله ¼ بوصة لكل قدم ومليان النص او كله بالصرف, هلاقى السرعة فيه تساوى 2.59 fps, طبعا فرق الساعات واضح.
ولما الصرف بيقابل ال fitting اللى فى نهاية ال stack بسرعته ممكن الصرف ده يرتد تانى, والظاهرة دى اللى اسمها hydraulic jump, لكن الصرف بيمشى فى الماسورة الأفقية بنفس سرعته فى الماسورة الرأسية لغاية مسافة معينة وبعدها ياخد سرعة الماسورة الافقية, طب المسافة دى تقدر بكام؟ هنلاقيها اقصاها تقدر بقيمة 10 مرات قطر الماسورة الرأسية اللى هى ال stack.

طبعا الهواء الموجود فى الصورة اللى فاتت فى ال stack ده عشان انا مش بصمم ال stack على ملو كامل للماسورة لكن بسيب فيها فراغ وعشان كدة هنلاقى الماسورة فيها هواء.
خلوا بالكوا ان لو قطر الماسورة الأفقية اكبر من قطر الماسورة الرأسية هنلاقى تأثير ال hydraulic jump بيقل, وكمان لو ميول الماسورة الافقية زاد هنلاقى تأثير ال hydraulic jump بيقل.
ممكن بسبب هذه الظاهرة الصرف يرجع تانى للدور الارضى لو صرف الدور الارضى متوصل على ال stack زى باقى الادوار ما هى متوصلة على ال stack, لكن عشان اتلافى رجوع الصرف عندى فى الدور الارضى انا اما انى بعمل صرفه لوحده, يعنى ميبقاش على ال stack او انى بوصله على الماسورة الافقية اللى اسمها building drain لكن فى مسافة تبعد عن التقاء ال stack بال building drain بقيمة 10 مرات قطر ال stack.


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس العاشر.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يوليو 2014)

الشباب شباب
و اللهم بارك في شباب هذه الأمة المعطاءة و اجعل عطاؤهم في ميزان حسناتهم 
بوركت يامهندس وائل و سلمت يداك 
هل بالإمكان أن تجمع المخططات و الصور التي ارفقتها في مرفقات pdf ,
وكذلك نرجو من أحد الزملاء أن يتولي تجميع الدروس المنشورة في ملف واحد باسمك و يرفقه في نفس الموضوع 
حقيقة الله ينور عليك و يزيدك فضلا و علما و رزقا وصحة وولد صالح يدعو لك ويرزقكم الجنة بعد عمر طويل
أدخلت في قلبي السرور و أن أحمد الله لوجودك بيننا


----------



## wael nesim (6 يوليو 2014)

دكتور صبرى, حضرتك متعرفش اد ايه انا مبسوط من مشاركة حضرتك ليا فى موضوعى, ومتتخيلش مدى الشرف اللى اكتسبته بإن موضوعى عجبك لان حضرتك قيمة عظيمة,
اما بالنسبة للمشاركات والصور, فدى انا دلوقتى بجهزها فى كتاب pdf يجمع بين الصرف والتهوية, وكمان مش بيجمع المشاكات والصور بس لكن هتلاقى فيه اسئلة واجاباتها من خلال مشاركاتكم, مجرد الانتهاء من الكتاب هعرضوا على حضراتكوا,
والكتاب ده انشاء الله هيكون اول جزء من ثلاثة اجزاء, حيث ان الجزءان الاخران هما "تغذية المياه والسخانات والوحدات الصحية" والاخير سيكون شرح برنامجى "Spipe - Dpipe" وهذان البرنامجان يستخدموا لحساب اقطار المواسير وضغط المضخة بالنسبة للتغذية وبالنسبة للصرف بيحسب اقطار المواسير والميول والبرنامجين ممكن يعملوا حصر للمواد المستخدمة وكمان ممكن يحسبوا تكلفة المواد والتركيب بناءا على معلومات هتدخله من المستخدم فى البداية, اما بالنسبة لسعر الكتب فهتكون قليلة مقارنة بمدى الشغل والمعلومات اللى هتبقى فيهم حتى تعم الفائدة على الكل.


----------



## Nile Man (7 يوليو 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> صورة توضح طلباتك يا باشا.


تسلم ايدك يا هندسة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يوليو 2014)

أعز الله قدركم و اتمني لكم التوفيق و انا متوقع ان كتابك سيكون اضافة قيمة للمكتبة العربية فأنت تضيف علما و خبرة 
ولو حبيت اساهم في مراجعة نصوصه انا تحت أمرك  فقط دعما لجهدك القيم و طمعا في رضوان ربي


----------



## arefmohmed (8 يوليو 2014)

طريقة ممتازة فى العرض ونرجو المزيد


----------



## wael nesim (8 يوليو 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> أعز الله قدركم و اتمني لكم التوفيق و انا متوقع ان كتابك سيكون اضافة قيمة للمكتبة العربية فأنت تضيف علما و خبرة
> ولو حبيت اساهم في مراجعة نصوصه انا تحت أمرك  فقط دعما لجهدك القيم و طمعا في رضوان ربي



دكتور صبرى, انه لشرف لى ان يكون اسم حضرتك على كتابى كمراجع ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## wael nesim (17 يوليو 2014)

اعزائى المهندسين, اسف على التأخير فى استكمال الدروس, لانى كنت مشغول جدا الفترة دى, انشاء الله هستكمل باقى الموضوع بعد اسبوع او لو مقدرتش بعد اسبوع هيبىقى بعد العيد انشاء الله, وكل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 يوليو 2014)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ وائل وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## Nile Man (20 يوليو 2014)

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء كل عام وانت بكل خير ان شاء الله

اشكركم جزيلا على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات :

اجد فى بعض اللوحات الفنية اشارة الى ماسورة ومكتوب مثلا

IL +3000mm From F.F.L ماسورة التهوية
IL +300mm From F.F.L ماسورة الاحواض او المغاسل
IL -700mm From F.F.L ماسورة القواعد البلدى والافرنجى
IL -1500mm From F.F.L ماسورة تجميعة القواعد 

وقد فهمت ان المراد ايضاح ان مستوى قاع الماسورة يكون عند سقوط او ارتفاع معين من سطح التشطيب ولكن هناك بعض القيم السالبة اجدها غير منطقية فهل من الممكن ان تنخفض ماسورة بقيمة 1.5 متر مثلا !!! فكيف يحدث ذلك !!


ما المقياس لحساب هذه المناسيب ؟؟ وكيف يمكن النزول بماسورة بمنسوب متر ونص او اكثر مع العلم ان مستوى التشطيب حوالى 10 سم وسمك البلاطه حوالى 25 سم و السقف الساقط حوالى 50 سم يعني اقصى تقدير 85 سم فكيف انزل بالماسورة 1.5 متر؟؟؟؟


----------



## wael nesim (30 يوليو 2014)

hady habib قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الاعزاء كل عام وانت بكل خير ان شاء الله
> 
> ...



بشمهندس hady habib, تفسيرك مظبوط فعلا, مثلا IL +300mm from F.F.L معناها ان مستوى بطن الماسورة دى هو+ 300 مم من مستوى تشطيب الارضية لان كلمة F.F.L هى "finish floor level", اما بالنسبة للرقم -1500 مم, فممكن يكون ده فى الدور الارضى او البدروم, تأكد ان الماسورة اللى مكتوب عليها الرقم ده مش فى اى دور تانى.


----------



## wael nesim (30 يوليو 2014)

*الدرس** الحادى** العاشر*
شوية ملحوظات على ال cleanout التى تم ذكرها فى الدرس الرابع :


مقاس ال cleanout يكون نفس مقاس الماسورة حتى 4 بوصة, واذا زاد قطر الماسورة عن 4 بوصة فيمكن ان نكتفى بـ cleanout مقاس 4 بوصة.
أماكن تركيبها :


فى قاعدة ال stack.
عند اى تغيير فى اتجاه المواسير بزاوية اكثر من 45 درجة.
اذا زاد طول ماسورة الصرف الافقية فيجب تركيب ال cleanout كل 100 قدم, الا اذا كان كود البلد ينص على غير ذلك.
عند التقاء ال building drain بالـ building sewer.
دلوقتى هنتكلم شوية عن ال trap:
اولا لازم نعرف شكلها وهى كما فى المرفقات
ال trap هو الجزء المهشر فى الصورة السابقة وفائدته هو انه يمنع رجوع الروائح مرة اخرى الى الوحدة الصحية ومنه الى المكان المركب فيه الوحدة الصحية, ويحدث منع رجوع الروائح عن طريق الماء المنحصر فى هذا ال trap, وكما نرى فى الصورة التعريفات الخاصة بال trap, ونجد ان ال trap arm ايضا يمكن ان يسمى بـ fixture drain.
مقاس ال trap يعتمد على نوع الوحدة الصحية وتم ذكر الجدول المختص بهذا وهو رقم 709.1 فى الدرس السادس.


----------



## wael nesim (30 يوليو 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الحادى عشر.


----------



## arefmohmed (30 يوليو 2014)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس وائل لكن ممكن توضيح ايه الفرق بين ال trap و السيفون من حيث الشكل والوظيفة ولك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## wael nesim (31 يوليو 2014)

arefmohmed قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس وائل لكن ممكن توضيح ايه الفرق بين ال trap و السيفون من حيث الشكل والوظيفة ولك كل التقدير والاحترام



الاثنين اسمين لشكل واحد.


----------



## wael nesim (31 يوليو 2014)

*الدرس** الثانى* *عشر*
ماذا يحدث لو كان ال stack فيه offset :


اذا كان المبنى عندى اكتر من 5 ادوار يعنى اكتر من 4 branch intervals وكان بعد الدور الخامس يوجد offset فى ال stack وكان عندى ماسورة صرف افقية داخلة على ال stack بمسافة تزيد عن 2 قدم فوق او تحت ال stack offset , يبقى لازم اعمل تهوية لهذا ال stack offset, وطبعا الـ stack sizing بيكون من الجدول رقم 710.1 (2).
يمكن الغاء البند السابق اذا تم عمل sizing للـ stack وكأنه building drain, يعنى من الجدول رقم 710.1 اللى تم شرحه فى الدرس السادس.
اذا تم عمل offset للـ soil or waste stack تحت اخر خط صرف افقى داخل على ال stack وليكن مثلا صرف الدور الاول "اذا كان هذا الصرف اخر صرف داخل على الـ stack" فيكون فى هذه الحالة قطر ماسورة الـ offset والـ stack اللى تحت ال offset يتم على اساس الجدول رقم 710.1 (1), اى انى اعامل ال stack فى هذا الجزء معاملة ال building drain.


----------



## arefmohmed (31 يوليو 2014)

معلش يا باشمهندس وائل استحملنى بس ياريت ان امكن الدرس ال12 تدعمه برسم توضيحى لان مش قادر استوعبه


----------



## wael nesim (2 أغسطس 2014)

arefmohmed قال:


> معلش يا باشمهندس وائل استحملنى بس ياريت ان امكن الدرس ال12 تدعمه برسم توضيحى لان مش قادر استوعبه



حاضر.


----------



## arefmohmed (2 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله لك وزادك من علمه


----------



## Nile Man (3 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> *الدرس** الحادى** العاشر*
> شوية ملحوظات على ال cleanout التى تم ذكرها فى الدرس الرابع :
> 
> 
> ...


م وائل 
الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الخير على كل مهندسى الملتقى, انا والحمد لله عملت قناة ليا على اليوتيوب وبدأت اعمل فيها كورسات, وبدأت بشرح برنامج الايليت للحريق, ياريت كلكوا تدخلوا وتتفرجوا على الكورس وتقولولى رأيكوا عشان ده مهم جدا بالنسبالى, متنسوش تعملوا اشتراك على حسابى, عشان انشاء الله بمجرد ما اخلص البرنامج ده هدخل فى برامج اخرى وكورسات اخرى, يعنى باشتراككم الكورسات الجديدة هتجيلكوا من غير ما تدوروا عليها, ساعدونى عشان القناة تكبر, مفيش مانع ان كل مهندس من حضراتكم يرفق عنوان القناة بتاعتى على اى منتدى اخر هو مشترك فيه او حتى فى شغله, فرفعة القناة من رفعتكم.

المحاضرة الاولى

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMq8AWl--E


----------



## جمال عبد الحميد (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ولا تحرمنا من شرحك الممتع


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

متشكر اوى بشمهندس جمال على ذوقك.


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

arefmohmed قال:


> معلش يا باشمهندس وائل استحملنى بس ياريت ان امكن الدرس ال12 تدعمه برسم توضيحى لان مش قادر استوعبه



بشمهندس, هرفقلك الصور اللى انت عايزها لكن انزل الاول درس جديد وبعد كدة انا معاك.


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

*الدرس الثالث** عشر*
ماذا يحدث لو كان الوحدات الصحية اللى عايز اصرفها موجودة فى مستوى تحت الارض, يعنى البدروم مثلا, وبمعنى اخر ان ماسورة صرف الوحدات الصحية دى مستواها اقل من مستوى ال building drain & building sewer ؟
معنى كدة انى مش هعرف اصرف الدور ده "البدروم" على صرف المبنى العمومى لانى بصرف بالجاذبية الارضية, ولان صرف هذا الدور اقل من صرف باقى المبنى يبقى انا كدة عكس اتجاه الجاذبية.
الحل الوحيد للمشكلة دى انى اخزن الصرف ده فى تانك, والتانك ده ببساطة اسمه sump وجوة التانك ده هيكون فيه مضخة, وبالتالى المضخة دى هيبقى اسمها sump pump or sewer pump, المضخة دى لزمتها انها بتضخ الصرف ده عشان يوصل من مستواه القليل الى مستوى ماسورة صرف المبنى.

خلى بالك ان التانك ده لازم يكون غطاءه محكم جدا ويكون التانك له تهوية “vent”
وعشان متتعبوش نفسكوا فى تهوية هذا التانك, برجاء الرجوع للجزء ده فى جزء
التهوية اللى اتكلمت عنه قبل كدة

يفضل ان لا يصرف على ال sump غير الصرف اللى مستواه اقل من مستوى صرف باقى المبنى building drain & building sewer .
ويوجد نوعين من ال sump :


 Pneumatic sump ejector : وهذا لم يتم صبه كخرسانة فى الموقع ولكنه يتم شراؤه من المصنع كما هو على حسب معدل تدفق الصرف المطلوب. 
 Sewer sump pump : وهذا يتم عمله فى الموقع سواء من طوب او من خرسانة وتحتوى على مضخة صرف صحى. 
وهذا شكل للـ sewer sump pump, انظر المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.

وكما نرى انه يجب ان يوجد على خط طرد المضخة الاتى :


Check Valve : لمنع رجوع الصرف مرة اخرى على المضخة. 
Isolation Valve : وهذا يغلق عند صيانة المضخة فيتم عزلها عن مواسير صرف المبنى. 
ويجب ان تكون هذه المحابس سهلة الوصول لتركيبها ولصيانتها " من الممكن ان تكون هذه المحابس موجودة فى غرفة لوحدها والغرفة دى بيكون لها غطاء فيكون سهل صيانة هذه المحابس", وتسمى غرفة المحابس بالـ valve box .


----------



## wael nesim (5 أغسطس 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الثالث عشر.


----------



## wael nesim (6 أغسطس 2014)

*الدرس الرابع عشر*
معلومات مهمة عند تصميم الـ sump pit :


قطر الـ sump pit لا يقل عن 18 بوصة "حوالى 50 سم" وعمقها لا يقل عن 24 بوصة "حوالى 61 سم", الا كان كود البلد يسمح بأبعاد غير هذه.
تصنع الـ sump pit من مواد مختلفة مثل الخرسانة, الحديد, البلاستيك, او اى مادة اخرى يوافق عليها كود البلد.
يجب ان يكون للـ sump pit غطاء محكم الغلق ويتحمل ضغط اى شئ يمر عليه, بمعنى انه اذا كان هذا الغطاء موجود فى منطقة مرور سيارات او شاحنات فيجب ان يتحمل هذا الغطاء ضغط هذه الشاحنات.
يجب ان يتم تهوية الـ sump pit .
يجب تثبيت الـ pump جيدا فى ارضية الـ sump pit .

فى الصورة "انظر المرفقات فى المشاركة التالية", ماسورة الدخول على الـ sump pit , لازم مستوى الصرف اللى هيتخزن فى الـ pit وبعد كدة المضخة تصرفه عن طريق الماسورة اللى فى اعلى الصورة, لازم المستوى ده ميزيدش عن 2 بوصة من بطن ماسورة الدخول.

ماسورة طرد الـ sump pump ممكن تتربط على ال building sewer او لو اتوصلت بالـ building drain يبقى لازم تبعد مسافة لا تقل عن 10 قدم "حوالى 310 سم" عن الـ stack المتوصل بالـ building drain , كما فى الصورة "الموجودة فى المرفقات".


----------



## wael nesim (6 أغسطس 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الرابع عشر.


----------



## arefmohmed (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا با شمهندس الحقيقة شرح ممتاز من مهندس خبير متمكن


----------



## wael nesim (6 أغسطس 2014)

arefmohmed قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا با شمهندس الحقيقة شرح ممتاز من مهندس خبير متمكن



متشكر جدا يا بشمهندس على زوقك.

تابعونى على قناتى على اليوتيوب لتجدوا كل ما هو جديد.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMq8AWl--E


----------



## Kashmar (6 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس / وائل 
موضوع جميل وشرح هائل , بعد اذنك انا جمعت الدروس فى ملف وورد حتى اصدار كتابكم


----------



## wael nesim (6 أغسطس 2014)

Kashmar قال:


> مهندس / وائل
> موضوع جميل وشرح هائل , بعد اذنك انا جمعت الدروس فى ملف وورد حتى اصدار كتابكم



مفيش اى مشكلة مهندس Kashmar, متشكر اوى لذوقك, الكتاب قرب على الانتهاء وانشاء الله يعجبكم, هتلاقوا فيه مفاجأت حلوة اوى.


----------



## hassan elkholy (7 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم إيديك يا غاااااااااالى


----------



## شريف برادعية (7 أغسطس 2014)

استفسار عاااااجل وهام ؟؟؟
اذا سمحتم اخواني المهندسين حاب استفسر في نفس المجال : بعد انهاء التصميم وتصميم حفرة صماء من الباطون في مشروع اعمل فيه تبين من فحص التربة مياه في التربة سوف تؤدي الى امتلاء الحفرة بسرعه , ماذا يجب ان اعمل في هذه الحاله​


----------



## wael nesim (7 أغسطس 2014)

شريف برادعية قال:


> استفسار عاااااجل وهام ؟؟؟
> اذا سمحتم اخواني المهندسين حاب استفسر في نفس المجال : بعد انهاء التصميم وتصميم حفرة صماء من الباطون في مشروع اعمل فيه تبين من فحص التربة مياه في التربة سوف تؤدي الى امتلاء الحفرة بسرعه , ماذا يجب ان اعمل في هذه الحاله​



هل تقصد percolating well ؟


----------



## شريف برادعية (7 أغسطس 2014)

اخي الكريم وائل , صممنا عملية صرف لمبنى وكان تقدير حجم خزان الصرف(سبتك تانك ) 90 متر مكعب وتفاجئنا بان تربة المنطقة تحتوي ماء على عمق واحد متر من سطح الارض وهذا يؤدي الى تسرب الماء الى داخل الخزان فما هو الحل المناسب في هذه الحاله

الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ان امكن


----------



## fayek9 (7 أغسطس 2014)

شريف برادعية قال:


> اخي الكريم وائل , صممنا عملية صرف لمبنى وكان تقدير حجم خزان الصرف 90 متر مكعب وتفاجئنا بان تربة المنطقة تحتوي ماء على عمق واحد متر من سطح الارض وهذا يؤدي الى تسرب الماء الى داخل الخزان فما هو الحل المناسب في هذه الحاله


ملهاش حل الا لما تشفط المياه الأول و بعدين تشوف بقى لو ينفع تعمل احلال للتربة


----------



## wael nesim (7 أغسطس 2014)

شريف برادعية قال:


> اخي الكريم وائل , صممنا عملية صرف لمبنى وكان تقدير حجم خزان الصرف 90 متر مكعب وتفاجئنا بان تربة المنطقة تحتوي ماء على عمق واحد متر من سطح الارض وهذا يؤدي الى تسرب الماء الى داخل الخزان فما هو الحل المناسب في هذه الحاله



حل حاجة زى دى فى ايد المهندس المدنى, بمعنى انك ممكن تجيب prefabricated tank وتحفر وبأساليب معينة لمهندس المدنى "على سبيل المثال حاجة اسمها احلال التربة - شفط المياه" تقدر تضع التانك فى المكان اللى انت عايزه, لكن من فضلك راجع تانى على سعة التانك لانى حاسس انها كبيرة شوية.


----------



## شريف برادعية (7 أغسطس 2014)

استاذي وائل مشكور على سرعة الرد ولكن اود التنويه الى ان حجم التانك لبناية مكونه من 3 طبقات وبمساحة 1000 متر لك ل طابق فهل تعتقد ان الحجم كبير


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أغسطس 2014)

ماشاء الله مهندسنا العزيز موضوعات قيمه دائما فى انتظار المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

اعادة المحاضرة الاولى لشرح برنامج ايليت للحريق بسبب ما كان فيها من مشاكل فى التسجيل الاول.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Njh...ature=youtu.be

شاهد ولا تنسى عمل اشتراك "subscribe".


----------



## Nile Man (17 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> مرفقات الدرس الثالث عشر.


جزاك الله خير بشمهندس وائل على المجهودات الرائعة
لي سؤال على على المرفقات لا افهم الجملة المذكورةdischarge pipe no smaller than pump outlet


----------



## Nile Man (17 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> *الدرس الرابع عشر*
> معلومات مهمة عند تصميم الـ sump pit :
> 
> 
> ...


اسف يا هندسة ممكن شرح النقطة رقم 6 بايضاح اكثر


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> جزاك الله خير بشمهندس وائل على المجهودات الرائعة
> لي سؤال على على المرفقات لا افهم الجملة المذكورةdischarge pipe no smaller than pump outlet



حضرتك عارف ان كل مضخة ليها قطر ماسورة دخول وقطر ماسورة خروج منها فيها, الجملة دى يقصد بيها ان ماسورة الصرف الرئيسية اللى هتخرج من المضخة ميكونش قطرها اقل من قطر ماسورة الخروج اللى built in فى المضخة نفسها,
لو فيه اى حاجة مش مفهومة قوللى.


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> اسف يا هندسة ممكن شرح النقطة رقم 6 بايضاح اكثر



الـ sump pit تستخدم فى تخزين الصرف لغاية لما المضخة تصرفه, طبعا انت عارف ان ال sump pit ليها ماسورة دخول وماسورة خروج, انا بقول ان تخزين الصرف فى ال sump pit ميزيدش ارتفاعه عن منسوب ماسورة الدخول بأكتر من 2 بوصة.
ارجو انى اكون وضحت, ولو فيه حاجة مش واضحة قوللى.


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

Hany Zakher قال:


> استاذنا الكبير
> يعنى ممكن نقول من التعريفات اللى حضرتك قولتها ان اى شبكه صرف تمشى باحدى الطرق التالية:Fixture unit --> Fixture branch or Fixture drain --> Discharge pipe --> Soil stack or Waste stack --> Building drain or Building sub drain --> Sump --> building sewer -->Government line or Septic tank​بعد اذنك صححلى لو فيه غلط
> شكرااااا



مهندس هانى, اسف جدا على التأخير فى الرد, لانى لسة شايف المشاركة دى دلوقتى, حقيقى مشفتهاش قبل كدة,
على اى حال, كلامك مظبوط يا هندسة.


----------



## Nile Man (17 أغسطس 2014)

تمام يا هندسة الله ينور
افهم من كده ان الsum pump بتكون غاطسة 
اسسف لكثرة الاسئلة


----------



## wael nesim (17 أغسطس 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> تمام يا هندسة الله ينور
> افهم من كده ان الsum pump بتكون غاطسة
> اسسف لكثرة الاسئلة



نعم, عشان كدة اتسمت submersible pump يعنى طلمبة غاطسة.
ولا يهمك من كثرة الاسئلة, اسأل زى ما انت عايز.
مقلتليش, انت دخلت على قناتى على اليوتيوب ولا لسة.


----------



## Nile Man (17 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> نعم, عشان كدة اتسمت submersible pump يعنى طلمبة غاطسة.
> ولا يهمك من كثرة الاسئلة, اسأل زى ما انت عايز.
> مقلتليش, انت دخلت على قناتى على اليوتيوب ولا لسة.


الف شكر يا هندسة على اجابتك الواضحة و السريعة
للاسف لم ادخل حتى الان لان ال youtube عندي مقفول


----------



## wael nesim (19 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرة الثانية لشرح برنامج ايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKyX3QOEbsg


متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" لتصلك كل المحاضرات أولا بأول.

متنساش تدخل على صفحتى على الفيس بوك "ملتقى مهندسى الميكانيكا" لتجد الملفات المساعدة للفيديو.


----------



## Hany Zakher (23 أغسطس 2014)

> مهندس هانى, اسف جدا على التأخير فى الرد, لانى لسة شايف المشاركة دى دلوقتى, حقيقى مشفتهاش قبل كدة,
> على اى حال, كلامك مظبوط يا هندسة.



ولايهمك يا هندسه 
والله انت انسان جميل 
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## wael nesim (23 أغسطس 2014)

المحاضرة الثالثة لشرح برنامج ايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbO6k0Dp-j8

متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" لتصلك كل المحاضرات أولا بأول.

متنساش تدخل على صفحتى على الفيس بوك "ملتقى مهندسى الميكانيكا" لتجد الملفات المساعدة للفيديو.


----------



## غزالة خالد نجم (24 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة يأخ وائل يجب حساب slope للمواسير اذا كانت قليلة يحصل انسداد بسرعة واذا كانت كبيرة يخرج الماء بسرعة ويترك المواد الثقيلة


----------



## Arefaat (26 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على تلك المعلومات و الشرح الوفير


----------



## hassan elkholy (30 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> المحاضرة الثالثة لشرح برنامج ايليت للحريق على اليوتيوب
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbO6k0Dp-j8
> 
> متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" لتصلك كل المحاضرات أولا بأول.
> ...


*موفق إن شاء الله *


----------



## wael nesim (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*الدرس الخامس عشر*
استكمال معلومات مهمة عند تصميم الـ sump pit :


يجب ان تكون الـ sump pump معدل صرفها اكثر من معدل دخول الصرف لها.
كثير من المهندسين يتسائل عن حجم ال sump pit كم تكون, والاجابة فى غاية السهولة وهى كالتالى :


اذا فرضت انى هملا الـ sump pit فى وقت معين وليكن 5 دقايق وهصرفها فى 5 دقايق وترجع تملا تانى فى 5 دقايق وتفضى تانى فى 5 دقايق وهكذا, ومش عايز انسى انى عندى معدل صرف معين من الوحدات الصحية اللى فى البدروم, ومعدل الصرف ده اقدر اجيبه من معادلة ماننج اللى سبق شرحها فى الدروس السابقة.
يبقى انا كدة عندى معدل تدفق صرف ووحدته gallon / minute “GPM” وكمان عندى وقت معين اخزن فيه الصرف ده وهو زى ما فرضنا قبل كدة انه 5 دقايق, فبضرب معدل التدفق * وقت تخزين الصرف ده فى الـ pit , قدرت اجيب حجم تخزين الصرف فى الـ pit ووحدته هى الجالون.
فى الدرس اللى فات قلت ابعاد minimum لقطر الـ pit وعمقها, وبتطبيق حجم التخزين مع الابعاد الـ minimum اللى قلت عليها, كدة اقدر اجيب ابعاد الـ pit , اخذا فى الاعتبار قطر المضخة وكمان ارتفاعها انها لازم تكون كلها مغمورة فى الصرف.
خلى بالك انه فوق مستوى ماسورة الدخول للـ pit لازم يكون فيه مسافة فاضية, لان ماسورة الدخول داخلة الـ pit على عمق معين من مستوى التشطيب, المسافة الفاضية دى مش داخلة معايا فى حسابات حجم الـ pit , يعنى الحجم اللى بيدخل معايا فى حجم الـ pit هو الحجم الموجود اسفل ماسورة الدخول على الـ pit .


الـ sump pit بيكون فيها 2 signals & 1 alarm ,


اول اشارة بتكون فى مستوى منخفض, لما الصرف بيكون مالى الـ pit والمضخة تبدأ تشتغل وتصرف, مستوى الصرف ده بيقل, فأنا عايز المضخة تفصل لما الصرف يوصل مستوى معين وعشان كدة بحط الاشارة دى فى المستوى المنخفض, والمستوى ده بيكون فوق فتحة سحب المضخة مباشرة.
تانى اشارة بتكون فى مستوى عالى, عشان لما الصرف يزيد ويوصل للمستوى العالى ده, المضخة تشتغل.
اما الـ alarm , فده بيكون اعلى من الاشارة اللى على العالى, ودى لزمتها ان لو مستوى الصرف وصل لغاية الاشارة العالية والمضخة مشتغلتش, الصرف بيزيد, وهيفضل يزيد طالما المضخة مش بتشتغل, وانا عايز انبه الناس ان المضخة فاصلة, فعشان كدة بحط الـ alarm ده, عشان الناس اللى فى المكان يحلوا المشكلة.


----------



## wael nesim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

استكمال الدرس الخامس عشر


ملحوظة اخيرة على وقت تشغيل وفصل الطلمبة الغاطسة :-
اذا صممنا ان هذه الطلمبة تشتغل 5 دقايق وتفصل 5 دقايق "يعنى هتشتغل 6 مرات فى الساعة", هلاقى ان الوقت اللى بتشتغل فيه الطلمبة هو ده الوقت اللى هفضى فيه الـ sump pit , اما الـ 5 دقايق اللى الطلمبة هتكون فاصلة فيها دى هلاقى الـ sump pit بتتملى فيها, لكن هنا هيبقى فيه مشكلة بسيطة وهى ان واثناء ما الطلمبة شغالة فى الـ 5 دقايق بتوع التشغيل, هلاقى ان التانك برده بيدخله صرف وده معناه ان التانك هيتملى قبل الـ 5 دقايق اللى الطلمبة فاصلة فيهم, يبقى الحل من رأيى انى اصمم الطلمبة والتانك على تشغيل 6 دقايق وفصل 4 دقايق مثلا.

"اللى مش فاهم قصدى يقولى"


----------



## wael nesim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

الدرس السادس عشر
حاجة مهمة جدا لازم اخد بالى منها وانا بصمم مواسير الصرف وهى شكل الوصلات بين المواسير الافقية والرأسية مع بعض.
فى وصلات مواسير تغذية المياه انا مش بتقابلنى المشكلة دى لان المياه مضغوطة ومش محتاج اوجهها لاتجاه معين لانها بتتوجه بفعل ضغطها, لكن فى الصرف انا محتاج اركب شكل وصلات معين لكل حاجة وده لتوجيه الصرف مظبوط وكمان عشان الوصلات دى تساعدنى فى التهوية بطريقة معينة.
تعالوا نعرف ايه هى الوصلات اللى اقصدها وان شاء الله الدرس الجاى هنعرف الوصلات دى بتتركب فى اى اتجاه معين من المواسير.

الصور فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة "مهمة جدا".


----------



## wael nesim (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مرفقات الدرس السادس عشر.


----------



## سامي الحرداني (15 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الجهد و يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## wael nesim (15 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على تقديرك


----------



## samy-moatty (16 سبتمبر 2014)

أشكرك أخى العزيز على هذة المعلومات القيمة وأنا متأكد من قيمتها ولكنى أعمل فى أحد المواقع وعندى سؤال هام وهو هل يمكن عمل عرفة الصرف بجوار جدار المبنى بمعنى ملاصقة تمامآ للمبنى وأنا متأكد من أنه لايمكن عمل ذلك ولكن ممكن عمل الجرجورى الخاص بصرف مياة الأحواض فى رصيف المبنى وبعد الرصيف على الأقل مسافة 50سم ميافة بينية بين الجرجورى و غرفة الصرف العمومى للمبنى وللعلم هذا المبنى مصنع دواء ويوجد حولة شوارع جانبية محيطة به ولكن مصمم المشروع يطلب عمل غرف الصرف ملاصقة للمبنى وذلك لخطأ فى المستوى تحت الأرض حيث تم أخذ الصفر المعمارى للمبنى دون أخذ الصفر المعمارى للشوارع حتى يتم خروج الماسورة الرئيسية داخل مستوى الغرفة وليس أعلى منها وأقترحت على المصمم ان يتم تركيب كوع مفتوح لكى ينزل الخط لمستوى دخول الغرفة وبعد ذلك يركب كوع مفتوح آخر لترتد الماسورة للوضع الآفقى ولكنة رفض فدلونى على الصح حيث أن مستوى الماسورة تحتاج 30سم لكى تكون تحت مستوى الأرض بمسافة لاتقل عن 60سم فارجوا من سيادتكم أن تدلونى ما هو الصح والمسموح والغير مسموح وأرجوا من سيادتكم سرعة الرد ضرورى جدآ من أخى وأخواتى وشكرآ


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك :34:


----------



## alaabogoda (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## Nile Man (21 سبتمبر 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> الـ sump pit تستخدم فى تخزين الصرف لغاية لما المضخة تصرفه, طبعا انت عارف ان ال sump pit ليها ماسورة دخول وماسورة خروج, انا بقول ان تخزين الصرف فى ال sump pit ميزيدش ارتفاعه عن منسوب ماسورة الدخول بأكتر من 2 بوصة.
> ارجو انى اكون وضحت, ولو فيه حاجة مش واضحة قوللى.


تمام يا هندسة الله ينور


----------



## Nile Man (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة على الشرح الوافي وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## hassan elkholy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

دا أخر تحديث لجميع دروس المهندس وائل مع جميع المشاركات القيمه من الاخوه المهندسين المشاركين بالموضوع​أتمنى إنو ينال إعجابكم أنا عارف إن الموضوع بقالو فتره شغال ويا رب يجعل دا فى ميزان حسنات المهندس وائل
ودا هو الملف إللى فى اللينك ده :
http://www.4shared.com/office/bbhMYosGce/Sanitary_Drainage_Systems_of_P.html?
​


----------



## wael nesim (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*الدرس السابع عشر*
بعد ما عرفنا فى الدرس اللى فات انواع واشكال الـ fittings, دلوقتى لازم نعرف الـ fittings دى اماكن تركيبها فين فى المواسير.
بمعنى ان لو عندى مواسير افقية ومواسير رأسية, لما اجى اوصلهم ببعض هل فيه fittings اقدر استخدمها و fittings مقدرش.
الحقيقة اه, وفيه جدول فى الـ IPC بيحدد العلاقة بين المواسير وبعض, والجدول كما نرى فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.

هنلاقى العمود اللى على الشمال من الجدول فيه انواع الـ fittings, وبعد كدة ثلاثة عمدان متتاليين,
الاول بيحدد الـ fittings بين اتصال ماسورة أفقية بماسورة رأسية, زى مثلا horizontal branch بـ stack.
الثانى بيحدد الـ fittings بين اتصال ماسورة رأسية بماسورة بماسورة أفقية, زى مثلا الـ stack بـ building drain.
ملحوظة: فيه حد ممكن يقول ان العلاقة بين الـ horizontal branch بـالـ stack زى ما هى افقى برأسى, هى برده ممكن تكون رأسى بأفقى, لكن طبعا الكلام ده غلط لأن العلاقة بين المواسير بتحدد على اساس اتجاه الصرف, فالصرف ماشى من الـ horizontal branch الى الـ stack, يبقى دى علاقة أفقى برأسى وليس العكس.
الثالث بيحدد الـ fittings بين اتصال ماسورة أفقية بماسورة اخرى أفقية, زى مثلا horizontal branch بـ horizontal branch.
كل علامات X الموجودة فى الجدول معناها ان نوع الـ fitting ده ينفع يتركب كوصلة للمواسير دى ببعض, لكن فيه شوية ملاحظات عايز اقولها.
ملحوظة 1 : لما نلاقى حرف a مع حرف X, هنقرا تحت الجدول ملحوظة a بتقول ان نوع الـ fitting ده ينفع يركب للمواسير دى ولكن فى الاقطار 2 بوصة او اقل, يعنى لو قطر الماسورة اكبر من 2 بوصة يبقى كدة مش هينفع اركب نوع الـ fitting ده.
ملحوظة 2 : لما نلاقى حرف b مع حرف X, هنقرا تحت الجدول ملحوظة b بتقول ان نوع الـ fitting ده ينفع يركب للمواسير دى ولكن فى الاقطار 3 بوصة او اكثر, يعنى لو قطر الماسورة اقل من 3 بوصة يبقى كدة مش هينفع اركب نوع الـ fitting ده.
ملحوظة 3 : لما نلاقى حرف c مع حرف X, هنقرا تحت الجدول ملحوظة c بتقول ان نوع الـ fitting ده عشان يتركب لقاعدتين فى ضهر بعض, يبقى لازم كل قاعدة تبعد مسافة عن الـ sanitary tee بمسافة لا تقل عن 45.7 سم.


----------



## wael nesim (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*مرفقات الدرس السابع عشر*

مرفقات الدرس السابع عشر.


----------



## Nile Man (13 أكتوبر 2014)

تمام يا هتدسة الله ينور


----------



## wael nesim (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*الدرس الثامن عشر*
هنشرح النهاردة الـ indirect waste , وطالما فيه حاجة اسمها indirect waste اذن فيه حاجة اسمها direct waste والـ direct waste هو الصرف الصحى اللى اخدناه طول الفترة اللى فاتت دى, بمعنى ان ماسورة الصرف اللى خارجة من الجهاز الصحى متوصلة مباشرة بنقط الصرف فى المبنى اللى مثلا الـ floor drain او الـ horizontal branch اما الـ indirect waste معناه ان ماسورة صرف الجهاز مش متوصل مباشرة بالـ floor drain, واليكم الشرح بصورة اوضح على الصور فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة.

فى الصورة السابقة "فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة" نلاحظ ان صرف الحوض متوصل مباشرة بالـ horizontal branch وده اسمه direct waste.

اما فى الصورة السابقة "فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة" فنلاحظ ان صرف الحوض غير متصل مباشرة الـ floor drain او بالـ horizontal branch, ولكن انا عامل مسافة بين صرف الحوض والـ floor drain, فالمسافة دى اسمها air gap.
لو حصل سدد فى باقى شبكة الصرف هلاقى الجهاز بتاعى ده مش بيصرف لكن هلاقى صرفه بيتراكم فى ماسورة صرفه لغاية لما يرد للجهاز نفسه, فبحمى جهازى عن طريق وجود الـ air gap, لان مهما حصل سدد فى شبكة الصرف هلاقى جهازى برده بيصرف حتى لو هيصرف على الارض بسبب وجود الـ air gap.

والـ indirect waste بيكون اما عن طريق air gap او عن طريق air break كما بالشكل التالى "فى المرفقات فى المشاركة القادمة"

والفرق بين الـ air gap والـ air break, هو ان :


الـ air gap: هى وجود مسافة بين ماسورة صرف الجهاز والـ floor drain, والمسافة دى تساوى ضعف قطر ماسورة صرف الجهاز.
الـ air break : هى دخول ماسورة صرف الجهاز داخل الـ floor drain ولكن لأن الـ floor drain اللى بركبها بتكون من فوق واسعة فبيكون فيه مسافة فاضية حول ماسورة الصرف اللى داخلة على الـ floor drain.
ملحوظة : الـ floor drain فى النظام ده تسمى floor drain receptacle.


----------



## wael nesim (14 أكتوبر 2014)

مرفقات الدرس الثامن عشر.


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> دا أخر تحديث لجميع دروس المهندس وائل مع جميع المشاركات القيمه من الاخوه المهندسين المشاركين بالموضوع​
> أتمنى إنو ينال إعجابكم أنا عارف إن الموضوع بقالو فتره شغال ويا رب يجعل دا فى ميزان حسنات المهندس وائل
> ودا هو الملف إللى فى اللينك ده :
> http://www.4shared.com/office/bbhMYosGce/Sanitary_Drainage_Systems_of_P.html?
> ​


جهد مشكور
نتمنى مواصله تحديث الملف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أكتوبر 2014)

و أنا كذلك 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> جهد مشكور
> نتمنى مواصله تحديث الملف


تسلم مهندس زناتى ويشرفنى تعليقك ودا بالفعل أخر تحدث للملف بتاريخ 18.10.2014 فى اللينك القادم وكل الاحترام والتقدير للمهندس وائل صاحب الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/office/H-G3iFOLba/Sanitary_Drainage_Systems_of_P.html?


----------



## hassan elkholy (18 أكتوبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> و أنا كذلك
> جزاكم الله خيرا


*يشرفنى مرورك دكتور صبرى وجزاك أيضا كل الخير*


----------



## dohengineer (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات.


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد مشكور ومتميز يسجل للاستاذ وائل واتمنى له الموفقية وجزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (6 يناير 2015)

موضوع رائع
نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا عالى الشرح


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (7 فبراير 2015)

دا لاخر دور


----------



## EL3SSAL (25 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك. ربنا يزيدك علما


----------



## bagan (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## simko (27 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك أستاذ وائل و لكل الاخوة


----------

